# What's your go to meal?



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I just ate over half a Little Caesar's pizza. I have on other occasions eaten an entire Little Caesar's pizza, but this evening that seemed excessive.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I just ate over half a Little Caesar's pizza. I have on other occasions eaten an entire Little Caesar's pizza, but this evening that seemed excessive.


I know what you mean.. It's really easy to gain weight driving for Uber. Sitting down all day and often the only convenient food that is a available is unhealthy fast food.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, I rarely stopped to eat anything. If I was heading out on Saturday or Sunday afternoon to the garage, I liked to either eat a pizza at home or stop by an all-u-can-eat Indian buffet, load up on the carbs for my one meal of the day, and just basically drive straight through. Maybe pick up coffee at a BP at 9 or 10pm.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I normally go cliff energy bar and coffee or an apple . Once a week junk food .


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chipotle type of bowls are ideal. Stay away from the junk food, it will not only make you fat but also very lazy. Also avoid greasy food with onion and garlic in it. 

And try not to eat in the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I just ate over half a Little Caesar's pizza. I have on other occasions eaten an entire Little Caesar's pizza, but this evening that seemed excessive.


1/2 now,1/2 later.
Win/ win. . . pizza pizza.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I go to 7/11 and buy a $2 coffee.

On sat nite usually $10 kebab.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


They have these little gas station convenience stores all over the city.
They do great fried chicken. Never eat it during work,it is my reward after a 12 hr. Plus shift.
Better than Popeye's ! 25% of the cost. Don't take my word for it,see the nearly 5 star rating from Trip Advisor. Convenience store 5 star food ! In a city known for food.
Fresh Fried Chicken 24-7.
25 piece box-$15.00
Cheapest gas prices too.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Better than Popeye's ! 25% of the cost. Don't take my word for it,see the nearly 5 star rating from Trip Advisor. Convenience store 5 star food ! In a city known for food.


They actually have Popeye's in Louisiana? Live and learn, just seems out of place to me.

Like a Taco Bell in Mexico City or an Olive Garden in Rome.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They actually have Popeye's in Louisiana? Live and learn, just seems out of place to me.
> 
> Like a Taco Bell in Mexico City or an Olive Garden in Rome.


AL Copeland,who started Popeye's ,used to love to race boats.He used to light up his house & yard every Christmas like Christmas in the oaks.
The neighbors complained about all the traffic in the neighborhood.
AL was a victim of junk bonds. Got his Popeye's taken Over. Kept the spice recipee ! ( the family just sold the spice blend recipee for $43 million in 2014, till then popeyes had to buy the spice mix from the family)Opened Copeland's restaurant franchise. He died way too young.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> They actually have Popeye's in Louisiana? Live and learn, just seems out of place to me.
> 
> Like a Taco Bell in Mexico City or an Olive Garden in Rome.


You really didn't know Popeye's started in Louisiana ??


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't eat while driving at all. I may have a bottle of green tea or take a long a caffeine powder drink to down when it gets late. 

But, if I were to eat on the road, the best way to do it would be to do a cobb salad with chicken on top from Chik-Fil-A or Wendy's. Since it's such a sedentary gig, it's best to eat few carbs.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Apart from the unhealthy aspect of Macca's (or Jacka's), getting a satisfying and lasting meal from them is a short cut to the poor house, at Australian prices. I can easily blow $20.00 for a nothing experience.
Subway is OK, but no matter what new flavour is offered, it all tends to taste the same. Their "specials" are often good value, though, especially if you split a 12 inch over two meals.
Joffie is on the money with the 7/11 coffee; it's good value in any of the $1, $2 or $3 sizes, and tastes better than a lot of $5 coffee shop stuff.
It also available all hours, but a pity that is usually near the pie and sausage roll warmer for weakies like me.
I avoid all varieties of Coke though; 375mls rapidly turns into about 3 litres of pee for me, often very inconvenient in well-lit areas!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


Sweet Tomatoes is the bomb. You just have to know the off hours. At Desert Ridge in Phoenix doing lunch at 3 o'clock is the ticket. They put out fresh product every two hours. And at 3 o'clock is still the lunch hour price. You're between the lunch and dinner rush. Good fresh healthy food at a very affordable price. Take it from someone with many years experience. DO NOT get caught up in the ease of the fast food drive thru.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

two* cheesy bean & rice burritos* from Taco Bell. Because $2 and fiber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

EX_ said:


> two* cheesy bean & rice burritos* from Taco Bell. Because $2 and fiber.


Taco Bell, helping to keep it solid for the past 38 years.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Man you Americans have good food and huge servings!!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I just don't want to stop for a bathroom break in the middle of driving, or worst, end up like "Uber underwear guy".

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-driver-lost-underwear-on-1st-shift.105432/#post-1503498


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm going to have confess to a lifetime of craving, & eating, Chiko Rolls & chips as quick & easys, when I'm in a hurry.
Lord, I tried not to, but....
(That's a kind of full size spring roll and fries for the Statesiders here).


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


Fast food always! ! Especially McDonald's, Dunkin Donuts and 7-11. And I always eat it out of my car to avoid the smell in the car. Whether I go offline or not depends on what I am eating....For example If I am eating a bag of chips I stay online. If I am eating 7-11''s delicious buffalo chicken wings I go offline and indulge.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't eat when driving (and drive only part time). Managed to lose 30 lbs this year. And besides, I'm broke and try to save what I can for my kid.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont eat out when I drive. Not cutting into my profits.

Until later....


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You really didn't know Popeye's started in Louisiana ??


No, I figured that Louisiana was just part of its marketing program, like Italy and Olive Garden or San Francisco and Rice a Roni


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Apple slices, healthy fig bars, beef jerky, pork rinds, ice tea... I snack on the rare 10 minute downtime between pings. I keep them in a small plastic bin under my seat.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If I'm doing a double shift on a saturday I'll take a long break for dinner at a sports bar (usually with "scenic views") and get a nice dinner salad and a coke to decompress and watch a little sports. No matter where you are there's usually one of these types of places within 3-5 minutes drive.

If it's a single shift I start with a 20 oz coffee in a contigo closed mug and I'm usually good till the end of the shift. 8:30 to 3:30. Then you can usually make it home and get a snack before bed.


----------



## Pipoy (Oct 12, 2016)

I usually drive during the night. I eat brunch (heavy) and light snacks at 4pm. I drive 5pm-12mn and when I feel hungry I always have crackers in my car. And it crackers doesn't satisfy me I go to Del Taco and buy those chicken rollers for only a dollar before I head home


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Chicken over rice at 11pm


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Depends on the day. Rarely the fast food chains, but I frequent a local convenience store chain that makes food. I order a couple wraps, have one and put the other in a cooler bag for later. I usually carry the bag or a small cooler that stacks on top of my emergency supplies in the car. I have limited cargo area so I don't carry anything big. I can't fit anything under the seats except for just under the edge.

I have explored a few diners, restaurants I hadn't tried yet, and a few hole in the wall dives looking for good food. Yeah some of those hole in the wall places are in not great neighborhoods, but some of those places have had the best food I've had in a long time. I found one that has fried chicken that ranks up there with my great-grandma's. I'm sure it's far from the healthiest, but omg it's good.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Need to keep blood sugar stable, so I carry a semi-frozen protein drink, like ENSURE, in the car and sip it as it defrosts.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, one of my brother drivers who weighed 400+ lbs drove a tiny Oldsmobile Ciera cab. He always brought a bucket of KFC and a 72 ounce pepsi that he brought with him as he was squeezing himself behind the wheel to start a midnight shift.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

I never eat in my car or during a shift. At most I only drive 4 hrs at a time so I don't really need to eat. I will often have a drink with me and my dip.


----------



## Uber Jason (Sep 9, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving a cab, one of my brother drivers who weighed 400+ lbs drove a tiny Oldsmobile Ciera cab. He always brought a bucket of KFC and a 72 ounce pepsi that he brought with him as he was squeezing himself behind the wheel to start a midnight shift.


Is he still alive?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber Jason said:


> Is he still alive?


I really don't know about that, its been awhile, 20 years.

If he is no longer with us, I'm glad I wasn't one of his pallbearers.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

Energy drink and protein bar.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I just ate over half a Little Caesar's pizza. I have on other occasions eaten an entire Little Caesar's pizza, but this evening that seemed excessive.


Giving me heart burn just reading this, but yet I want a full Little Caesars with ranch and a 32 ounce Coke.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Meal while otj? i usually have last nights left overs , rice in a keep hot thermos containers. Coffee. I try to eat at a park bench. today i had pansit & lumpia with rice.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Fast food always! ! Especially McDonald's, Dunkin Donuts and 7-11. And I always eat it out of my car to avoid the smell in the car. Whether I go offline or not depends on what I am eating....For example If I am eating a bag of chips I stay online. If I am eating 7-11''s delicious buffalo chicken wings I go offline and indulge.


You are stunning ma'am.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lets_Eat said:


> today i had pansit & lumpia with rice.


Haven't had pansit & lumpia in a long time. You've made me hungry! May need to drive out to Carson and get some!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

joffie said:


> Man you Americans have good food and huge servings!!


That's why as a nation we're fat and diabetic.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> No, I figured that Louisiana was just part of its marketing program, like Italy and Olive Garden or San Francisco and Rice a Roni


AL Copeland was from Metarie.
Started with a Dunkun Do nut franchise at 18 years old. Sold his car to start it ( like Pappa John's)
Then he saw how busy the KFC next door was. It was on then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pipoy said:


> I usually drive during the night. I eat brunch (heavy) and light snacks at 4pm. I drive 5pm-12mn and when I feel hungry I always have crackers in my car. And it crackers doesn't satisfy me I go to Del Taco and buy those chicken rollers for only a dollar before I head home


Lot of salt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> No, I figured that Louisiana was just part of its marketing program, like Italy and Olive Garden or San Francisco and Rice a Roni


The back story on rice a roni is great. It's actually Armenian in origin.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a lifehack....go to Jason's Deli and get the kid's chicken fettuccini. It's not much smaller than the full size one and is less than $4. Just take it to go. You can thank me later..lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Here's a lifehack....go to Jason's Deli and get the kid's chicken fettuccini. It's not much smaller than the full size one and is less than $4. Just take it to go. You can thank me later..lol


Where is that place? Sounds like my kinda deal!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Here's a lifehack....go to Jason's Deli and get the kid's chicken fettuccini. It's not much smaller than the full size one and is less than $4. Just take it to go. You can thank me later..lol


No no no.
You WANT Crawfish or Crawfish & Shrimp Fetuccini !


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

DocT said:


> Where is that place? Sounds like my kinda deal!


It's a chain...there should be one close by. I'm sure Jason's Deli will come up in Google maps near you


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I wait for a Pax to eat in the car and when they leave I eat the crumbs off the back seat... Sometimes I'm lucky and get an UberEats delivery and I take a peek in the bag, nibble a few bites and take a couple of sips off their soda


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Granola at 05:00 keeps me powered up til 11 or 12 then;
Pulled pork sandwiches followed by baklava. Sometimes all you can eat spaghetti.
Occasionally, I follow this up with some veal picatta, a bottle of wine, a canolli or two, and espresso.
Rarely I find myself craving Chinese for dessert.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Granola at 05:00 keeps me powered up til 11 or 12 then;
> Pulled pork sandwiches followed by baklava. Sometimes all you can eat spaghetti.
> Occasionally, I follow this up with some veal picatta, a bottle of wine, a canolli or two, and espresso.
> Rarely I find myself craving Chinese for dessert.


Don't forget the grey poupon...lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Now you have me thinking of sausage and peppers on an Italian roll with mustard.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack In the Box

ButterJack
and Large Ice Mocha


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

For those of you who pack a lunch I just want to pimp something I've gotten into lately - roasting your own meat for sandwiches. This past week I've been eating roast beef sandwiches with horseradish mayo, cheddar cheese, lettuce, tomato, and onion. I cooked a sirloin tip roast last Monday for dinner and I've been working on the leftovers since then. It's so much better than processed lunch meat it isn't even funny. I've also done turkey, chicken, and pork.

Next week I'll be eating tacos. I stopped by a "fruit market" I had never been too before after lunch yesterday and walked out with a beef tongue. Yes, I know, that makes no sense at all. Their product selection didn't either. Ordinary fruit selection, but lots of unusual vegetables and meats. I'm going back for some goat meat in the not too distant future. Next week is "tacos de lengua."


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


I bring bananas, apples and other fruit and drink coffee..I turn off uber and stand outside my car and eat..


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


I eat one can of surplus vienna sausage per-eight hour shift. Then I eat a packet of Nescafe and wash it down with some water.


----------



## TomDewey (Jan 30, 2015)

steak and lobster with garlic bread.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a small cooler tote bag that I stock with dried fruits, peanuts, some unhealthy but convenient "kits" of hummus and crackers or chicken salad and crackers, maybe a KitKat or two. A sandwich or two made at home, or easy-to-handle leftovers. Cooled by four frozen bottled waters and four refrigerated waters.

Usually, on a 12-hour run, I will eat the sandwiches and some nuts or the KitCats. I almost never stop at fast food.

I don't eat in the car. Usually do "lunch" at the airport, where you usually have a 30-40 minute wait, so I can just picnic on the grass with the app on. And my apartment is in a fairly "hot" spot, surrounded by hotels, so I sometimes come home to lunch, and take 30 mins off the app.

The nice thing about a brightly colored cooler bag is that it sends an instant signal to the PAX "don't sit in the front seat!!" But it is handy enough that I can easily stow it in the trunk if I need to.


----------



## NightWorld (Aug 7, 2016)

Whatever bargain foods I happen to come across, like...

$5 meal boxes from Taco Bell
Drink & a hot dog for $2 at 7-Eleven
Dollar menu at Del Taco
coupon specials at Burger King (when I can remember to clip & take coupons w me)

My thing is when I actually have a meal on the road I'll always swallow a convenience store vitamin pack with it


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

I usually just get a coffee from McDonalds.  Gotta have my caffeine!


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

EX_ said:


> I just don't want to stop for a bathroom break in the middle of driving, or worst, end up like "Uber underwear guy".
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-driver-lost-underwear-on-1st-shift.105432/#post-1503498


It could happen to the best of us (OP of that thread). For the record, I don't usually eat while driving for the U either. But when I do, I transport my goodies in a brand new UberEats stay-warm tote. Uber on, my friends.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

I only eat meals I have cooked at home or if Pax offers to buy me food when we go through a drive-thru.


----------



## Victorvnv (Sep 5, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


Home made beef jerkey and almonds . I put them in small containers in my car and I can eat them as quick snacks in between trips


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Sunflower seeds are low in calories, and since it takes a little work to get the seed, it keeps you alert. A good snack for keeping you alert are jolly ranchers or any candy like that. A jolly rancher has like 23 caloried and about 3.5 grams of sugar. And both are super cheap. A 5lb bag of jolly ranchers is like 10 dollars and 8oz of sunflower is 1 dollar.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I really don't like mortadella.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...FnYbUyafirzHihamaI6UjAWZ-zJHAZP8acaAvDD8P8HAQ
Great lunch bag. Breakfast: yogurt, fruit cup & banana. Lunch: Snack bag with baby carrots, grape tomatoes & saltine crackers. Snack: apple and two fig newtons. One Ritz seltzer water & one regular water.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Torchys Tacos


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I mostly only will eat a platter from a buffet, no burgers or pizza.....either Golden Carroll, or a Chinese buffet.... Eatting really cuts into my bottom line.... Sometimes I bring my cooler and buy a whole cook chicken, and some bread...that saves a little money.... But nothing compares to a good ole buffet to go, a blue or grape Gatorade, followed by a 30 min nap...


----------



## Capcom (Jul 26, 2016)

We have a couple of large convience gas stations that have really good hot dogs,eggrolls and awesome coffee and ice tea. Quick Trip and Race Trac . Subway and Jimmy Johns for sandwich. On those days when it's really busy I always have peanut butter crackers in the trunk to tide me over.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Swansons TV dinner.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Forget all that. I want fish heads wrapped in razor wire, some possum spine...
And a human foot.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Swansons TV dinner.


Party like it's 1974 yo.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

When all is said and done, from occasional audiences, 
Crickets.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I wake up at 3:50 in the morning and I just eat pudding rice and I take another with me in case I get hungry after a couple of hours and then go home in the afternoon and call it a day. I've been thinking of preparing sandwiches the night before and just put them in ziplock bags to take with me the next day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Speed and tina... 

Suppress the appetite while being able to drive a 60 hour shift.


----------



## Thenickog (Oct 1, 2016)

53rd and 6th NYC , best meal you will get for $7 , it will keep you full all night


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Here's a lifehack....go to Jason's Deli and get the kid's chicken fettuccini. It's not much smaller than the full size one and is less than $4. Just take it to go. You can thank me later..lol


You realize you're talking to people from around the world right? There's no Jason's Deli here


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Sunflower seeds are low in calories, and since it takes a little work to get the seed, it keeps you alert. A good snack for keeping you alert are jolly ranchers or any candy like that. A jolly rancher has like 23 caloried and about 3.5 grams of sugar. And both are super cheap. A 5lb bag of jolly ranchers is like 10 dollars and 8oz of sunflower is 1 dollar.


I'd love to chew seeds but I'd be afraid of pax thinking it was gross when I'm spitting shells into a cup. what do you do with the shells while you have pax?


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I usually just get some small snacks. Bars, nuts and drinks I hate eating in my car unless I'm in another county like LA (I'm from OC) I like to go home and eat. But I find myself not having enough time on the weekends to eat I mean I like driving so I just keep my hustle going all night lol


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

I ****ING LOVE UBER


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Victorvnv said:


> Home made beef jerkey and almonds . I put them in small containers in my car and I can eat them as quick snacks in between trips


*If I ate beef jerky while I was driving the passengers would probably pass out from the smell I would produce from, jerky consumption. *


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

snarekick said:


> I'd love to chew seeds but I'd be afraid of pax thinking it was gross when I'm spitting shells into a cup. what do you do with the shells while you have pax?


I have a cup in the side pocket. Also i dont spit, i open them with hands/mouth.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

snarekick said:


> View attachment 69146
> 
> 
> View attachment 69147
> ...


Wow!
Greatest under achiever ever.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Once Speedway food starts tasting good, you know you're an Uber driver


----------



## Aging Prius (Aug 12, 2016)

I used to hit Whole Foods in SF or Marin for their pizza and bathroom, but I've had to stop...put on about 20 lbs. since I started driving. Ditto the coffeehouse mochas and slices of pumpkin bread. This job is pretty sedentary and I don't have the metabolism to eat like that any more.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm very fortunate to live right between downtown and the airport, I drive within a few blocks of my house 
A half a dozen times a day. I almost always eat at home. If given a choice I would gladly eat tacos every day


----------



## Pinkubergirl (Sep 20, 2016)

I bring grapes and other fruit with me. But i do buy Limon chips once in a while


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I eat one can of surplus vienna sausage per-eight hour shift. Then I eat a packet of Nescafe and wash it down with some water.


You need to get the commodities beef,chicken & pork. Delicious. Dont let the black and white label fool you. Premium inside the can. I'll buy those up from recipients every chance I get.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pinkubergirl said:


> I bring grapes and other fruit with me. But i do buy Limon chips once in a while


The lemon chips are good with sugar & chilled vodka. Lemon drops.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomDewey said:


> steak and lobster with garlic bread.


You got to try lobster tail stuffed with crab meat ! Crab meat and Italian bread crumbs ( like stuffed shrimp)crammed into a split lobster tail then drench with garlic butter. Serve with crawfish Fettuccini on the side.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Speed and tina...
> 
> Suppress the appetite while being able to drive a 60 hour shift.


Who is Tina ?
She must be special.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Torchys Tacos


I feel sorry for your pax once that torch is lit.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you mind if I drink your some of your Sprite to wash down this Big Kahuna Burger?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just had a burrito from Johnny Burrito.
Slammin.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

make my own trail-mix, and bring some bottled water 

when I'm disorganized - cheap fast food (example: Sausage Biscuit and Sweet Tea for breakfast, $5tacomealbox dinner)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


Many supermarkets now have a deli/sandwich section, so I just go there. It would be a lot cheaper if I made my sandwiches and home and brought a lunchpail, but I never seem to get around to it, and it's costing me, darn. For my health, and no one's gonna like this, but I swear if you want to get healthy ( if you are having health problems ) you should give it a try: I steam (10 minutes ) a big bowl of broccilli for breakfast, and pour about a 1/3 stick of melted garlic butter over it to make it taste palatable ( chops some other veggies and put on top). I swear, I had a laundry lists of ailments, which dissappear just by doing this every day.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

DocT said:


> Haven't had pansit & lumpia in a long time. You've made me hungry! May need to drive out to Carson and get some!


have you tried a dish called "Cebu Lechon"?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lets_Eat said:


> have you tried a dish called "Cebu Lechon"?


All of the Philippines does Lechon Baboy.
There's an upper middle class meal right there, let me tell you.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> All of the Philippines does Lechon Baboy.
> There's an upper middle class meal right there, let me tell you.


Hey brother, have you seen a Anthony Bourdains show featuring "cebu" lechon? He proclaimed it as "best pig ever". Upper middle class meal or not, its guaranteed to take at least 5 years off your life span. If you were in Los Angeles, I'd invite you to our Sunday shindigs at the house


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


I go to publix . They have chicken tenders, fried spicy potato strips and my choice of healthy drinks... $7.00 tops. Publix has benches but I prefer to eat in my car.

Sometimes I go to five guys burgers to reward myself if I made too much money.. but that has not happened in months. Five guys burgers is a place I can relax listening to classic rock, using their restroom after my meal, refilling on my soda multiple times not to mention the roasted peanuts.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lets_Eat said:


> Hey brother, have you seen a Anthony Bourdains show featuring "cebu" lechon? He proclaimed it as "best pig ever". Upper middle class meal or not, its guaranteed to take at least 5 years off your life span. If you were in Los Angeles, I'd invite you to our Sunday shindigs at the house


Thanks.
I eat everything except balut.
I could really go for some buko right now.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

It depends on the night. During the week, I frequently log in as soon as I leave my regular job, so I'll often go for 3 or 4 hours, and then grab a small tv dinner when I get home, or maybe something small from McD's on my way home. On Friday and Sat. nights when I go from 4pm to 2 am, it all depends. Since Friday night, I'm coming off of work, I'll often wait until 8 pm, when business slows down, then grab a bite someplace. There is a gourmet hot dog place I've come to enjoy, prices aren't bad, and they offer a repeat visitor card. On Sat. nights, I'll usually eat a large dinner at home and then head out, usually I'm good until Midnight. I might stop a few times during the night and grab something to drink, if I decide to stay out past 2 am, I'll stop about 1:30 am and grab breakfast, and be good to go till 4 am when I head home. Depending on my mood, there are a couple of good middle eastern places I like, if I didn't do dinner, I'll swing in there for a nice sit down dinner, then hit the streets for all-night.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

"Best" cheapest, healthiest feeling meal - a greek pasta salad from 711. Pasta, spinach, cheese, olives,peppers $4. And always have a supply of cool water. 

Worst meal - felt sick aterwards - 2 slices of pizza from QT and a snickers.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

I have the Breakfast of Champions: Diet Cokes and cigarettes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Eat light ppl, driving all the time and eating fast foods will leave you with a lead gut, I eat a lot veg's or fruit and not very much to be honest. you shouldn't eat much you will live longer. and never eat in your car. I F'n hate pax's that get in or have you go through drive through and immediately pig out in my ride, its ass woopings worthy to be honest and very disrespectful, MY VEH. IS NOT A GD RESTAURANT !!! but for a fee you can do just about anything in my car, no lie !! just ask first.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I have a cup in the side pocket. Also i dont spit, i open them with hands/mouth.


Winners swallow the whole seed.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Taco Bell, helping to keep it solid for the past 38 years.


Taco Bell and Marijuana, me driving all night. I may be going slow but your get there safer then the drunk uber driver!


----------



## TWHansen (Sep 13, 2016)

I find the politics of the company thoroughly reprehensible but for $3.77 a spicy chicken sandwich from Chik-fil-A is a hell of a snack...


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Since I have a thermos that keeps hot things hot and cold things cold I usually have chili and Ice Cream.


----------



## Kyle Kruchok (Sep 21, 2016)

snarekick said:


> View attachment 69146
> 
> 
> View attachment 69147
> ...


This is what I fear about uber..... more than happy to take rides, but for a small amount? Eh....


----------



## MikiG (May 24, 2016)

I eat a healthy salad my husband makes me and a bottled water ......can't wait till that junk food


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Good god some of you people eat a lot! I'm feeling anorexic just reading this thread. I've been sick and don't eat much anymore, but many people eat more while driving one shift than I eat all week. So far, between Sat/Sun/Mon/Tue/Wed I've eaten a McDonalds side salad, 1/2 a tuna sandwich, two apples, an orange and a handful of grapes.


----------



## Knowdigity (Sep 2, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


I sometimes bring a lunch with me. I have a small lunch pale I just keep in the trunk of my car with ice to keep the food cool. It's much more convienent than stopping to eat somewhere and much healthier than eating fast food. stay away from carbs and go for protein and fats - much more sustainable for energy.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, I'm inspired by all the people bringing healthy food from home!
So, I've decided I'll start cooking at home and I've just bought this book:








Whatever bloats your float!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Knowdigity said:


> I sometimes bring a lunch with me. I have a small lunch pale I just keep in the trunk of my car with ice to keep the food cool. It's much more convienent than stopping to eat somewhere and much healthier than eating fast food. stay away from carbs and go for protein and fats - much more sustainable for energy.


And way cheaper than fast (or even not-so-fast) food.
Two or three of those meals can really dent your funds.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TWHansen said:


> I find the politics of the company thoroughly reprehensible but for $3.77 a spicy chicken sandwich from Chik-fil-A is a hell of a snack...


I only work Sundays.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RedANT said:


> Good god some of you people eat a lot! I'm feeling anorexic just reading this thread. I've been sick and don't eat much anymore, but many people eat more while driving one shift than I eat all week. So far, between Sat/Sun/Mon/Tue/Wed I've eaten a McDonalds side salad, 1/2 a tuna sandwich, two apples, an orange and a handful of grapes.


And you're still alive? I'm 6'2" 227#, what you described is a friggin snack. How much do you weigh? It takes allot of fuel to run a high performance machine.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


 Oatmeal, water, and beef jerky. Add broccoli/carrot sticks, nuts and seeds, apples.
Its complete nutrition, carbs, protein, and good fats. High energy,high fiber, high protein. A good diet will help keep you alert on the road better than just more coffee and energy drinks paired with a Big Mac and fries. Portable, quick,and hard to spoil, available at most any 7-11 store, 24 hours a day. I have a small cooler in my storage area. All I need is a bowl and spoon. Put oatmeal and jerky in bowl, add water. Make up a few bowls and and keep in the cooler. An hour or so later, the oats and jerky soak up the water. Bacon is good too, but you have to cook it first, and the fat can go rancid if it sits too long. Same with oats soaked in broth. May seem strange to some used to eating their oatmeal hot and sweet. It works. Like grits oats are very versatile without the cooking. Oatmeal soaked in yogurt with frozen fruits is another favorite. Not Greek yogurt though, it doesn't have enough liquid whey in it to soften the oats. This has been my go to, get out the door fast meal to take to construction sites last 30 years. Keep yourself hydrated, and piss on a tree- they like the nitrogen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Today I will dine on the liver of an enemy.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I like to stop off at some of my favorite restaurants when I can and get a meal, because fast food is just as expensive s sitting down and having a nice teriyaki dinner, or lunch. However I know it can't be done everyday because lets face it, no matter how many hours I drive, they take out 25% plus some other fee because I know its more then 25% when i punch it in the calculator. Then However much gas I used that day somewhere between $25.00 or $12.50. Then I realize that lunch or dinner just leeches from my driving profits, so id rather sack lunch it when I can remember too. Ain't gonna get rich ride share driving, so eating at a restaurant or fast food place makes me poorer.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I notice one thing... nearly everyone here eating at places where you don't tip. Cheap ubering bastards, all of you


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> I notice one thing... nearly everyone here eating at places where you don't tip. Cheap ubering bastards, all of you


When I eat at five guys, I actually tip.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Today I will dine on the liver of an enemy.


With fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RedANT said:


> Good god some of you people eat a lot! I'm feeling anorexic just reading this thread. I've been sick and don't eat much anymore, but many people eat more while driving one shift than I eat all week. So far, between Sat/Sun/Mon/Tue/Wed I've eaten a McDonalds side salad, 1/2 a tuna sandwich, two apples, an orange and a handful of grapes.


I can't get your post out of my mind. You only consume 1200 calories in 5 days? I think the starving Ethiopian children eat more then you. Are you really serious? I'm not a doctor or nutritionist, but I don't think you should be driving.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I eat lots of comped food because vegas is awesome. If you happen to drive here, try figuring a way to get a diamond card with Cesar's and eat free every day.

A relatively healthy snack at most convenience stores that tastes great, is these Mexican, lime and salt peanuts called sabritas. 2 packs for a buck. I'm sure the flavoring is bad, but at least they're nuts, not chips. Don't get the 711 version, it sucks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> With fava beans and a nice Chianti?


Nope.
Too gassy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They have these little gas station convenience stores all over the city.
> They do great fried chicken.


The gas stations in the east-side of Cleveland have fired chicken, too.
And it's hilarious (to us old white guys) how these places are social hot-spots at late night.

We're lucky here in Cleveland. We have a couple of very active ZELLO groups, so it's pretty easy to give a shout-out and find someone else driving uber/lyft who wants to grab a bite to eat somewhere. Late night, after bar-close, the cleanup crew often gets together at a 24/7 restaurant for breakfast.

And if I'm by myself, my go-to spot is Denny's where I can order a Senior Waffle Slam: [a surprisingly decent] Waffle, scrambled eggs, bacon - for something like $6.50 less my 15% AARP discount.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The gas stations in the east-side of Cleveland have fired chicken, too.
> And it's hilarious (to us old white guys) how these places are social hot-spots at late night.
> 
> We're lucky here in Cleveland. We have a couple of very active ZELLO groups, so it's pretty easy to give a shout-out and find someone else who wants to grab a bite to eat somewhere. Late night, after bar-close, the cleanup crew often gets together at a 24/7 restaurant for breakfast.
> ...


The Senior Slam huh ? Paramedics there often ? J.k....
They used to have an all you could eaT at breakfast here,it's a used car lot now. The bars never close in New Orleans.I go straight from bringing drunks from one bar to another to airport runs.the drunks moving about at 4-5 am aren't the kind that get sick.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nah, my blood-pressure and cholesterol levels are low for an inactive old fart... 
it's the carbs (and my carb-belly) I worry about.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I notice one thing... nearly everyone here eating at places where you don't tip. Cheap ubering bastards, all of you


But I do tip my barista. She always hooks me up with extra vanilla in my frappuccino.


----------



## HazyDavy (Oct 22, 2016)

I also drive a snow plow. 30+ hours, sometimes. Go easy on the grease and salt. Most salad/dressing combos will keep. Fruit, as well. Keep a cooler in the trunk, if you think you need it. Eating on the road not so hard but avoiding the junk, is.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

I normally just ask my PAX if they have anything to eat.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RedFox said:


> I normally just ask my PAX if they have anything to eat.


"I DRIVE FOR DOGGIE BAGS"


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Party like it's 1974 yo.


My age must be really showing.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

my go to meal is steak and lobster. i buy it with all the uber tips i received.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I live in an apartment complex so once a week I check trash can for all the fast food coupons, Del Taco, Carl's jr., Yoshinoya they all have some really great deals occasionally, I will brown bag it and bring my own food but I don't like doing that too often because I wind up not eating everything that I brought with me, even though I am a big guy I don't eat a lot at one sitting..

This has got to be the best fast food Taco going right now, and it's only a dollar 39 and there are coupons available for buy one Del Taco get one free, yes it's as good as it looks, best damn deal out there..

With the coupon and a unsweetened $1 tea, total was only 3 bucks can't beat that.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I make a big smoothie every morning and drink it throughout the day. Keeps me sorta healthy during this unhealthy job -_-


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

0to100 said:


> I make a big smoothie every morning and drink it throughout the day. Keeps me sorta healthy during this unhealthy job -_-


 yeah I love a good Silk milk shake myself


----------



## LegendaryVegan (Oct 26, 2016)

I usually keep a granola bar or pack of snack crackers in the car, along with some hot tea. Trader Joe's has some pretty good PB&J sandwich bars, and those Lance sandwich cracker packs that taste like blueberry muffins are surprisingly good, especially at 79 cents a pop. If stopping for a proper meal I'll usually go to a burrito place or the Mod Pizza that just opened up. Better yet if I need a break and a fare ends near my home I just go there to eat!


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

LegendaryVegan said:


> I usually keep a granola bar or pack of snack crackers in the car, along with some hot tea. Trader Joe's has some pretty good PB&J sandwich bars, and those Lance sandwich cracker packs that taste like blueberry muffins are surprisingly good, especially at 79 cents a pop. If stopping for a proper meal I'll usually go to a burrito place or the Mod Pizza that just opened up. Better yet if I need a break and a fare ends near my home I just go there to eat!


Vegan here as well ☺


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NightWorld said:


> Whatever bargain foods I happen to come across, like...
> 
> $5 meal boxes from Taco Bell
> Drink & a hot dog for $2 at 7-Eleven
> ...


Dont shorten your life dude. I made a recent trip to a gastro specialist and I am in my 20s. eating that every day and sitting in a car for 8 to 10 hours is not going to end well.


----------



## NightWorld (Aug 7, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Dont shorten your life dude.


My life path has resulted in being an Uber driver. The shorter the better at this point.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NightWorld said:


> My life path has resulted in being an Uber driver. The shorter the better at this point.


Uber won't be around forever.
After the crash, you and I may both be driving donkey wagons to FEMA death camps.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> After the crash, you and I may both be driving donkey wagons to FEMA death camps.


Bring out your dead!
I'm not dead!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

zordac said:


> Bring out your dead!
> I'm not dead!


"We've come for your liver".
"Ya can't have it, I'm still using it!"
"That's too bad. Knock this one out, get the liver...".

Python is brilliant.


----------



## Samuel ad (Oct 30, 2016)

In San Francisco Whole Foods market, pricey but better quality food and clean rest rooms. Or I pack my own lunch (healthy if at all possible) fast food is terrible!!!!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

zordac said:


> Bring out your dead!
> I'm not dead!


You'll be stone cold in a minute.

But I'm feeling better.


----------



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> What do you eat on your breaks and in between trips. Do you buy junk food like Mcdonalds or do you make your own food and if so how do you store it? Also, where do you eat it? In the car or on a park bench somewhere? And do you stay online while eating or go offline?


Whatever is available at the moment,but when I get tired baby carrots,celeryor apple slices to keep me awake.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can't get your post out of my mind. You only consume 1200 calories in 5 days? I think the starving Ethiopian children eat more then you. Are you really serious? I'm not a doctor or nutritionist, but I don't think you should be driving.


I had a major heart attack last year, and became really sick, dropping from 135 lbs to 85 lbs, but right now I'm back up and steady at 89 lbs. (I'm 5'8") It's not the greatest, but it works for now.


----------

